# Wombat moab - omg! Total annihilation!!!!!!!



## pavegunner69 (Jun 17, 2012)

Oh My God! I don’t even know where to begin! I am so taken back by the EXPLOSIVE generosity of the Wombat crew! So I get a text message from the wife concerning 8 boxes that blew up our mail box today. I told her I didn’t order any cigars, it being Christmas and all; so she asks “are you Pavegunner69?” Right then, I knew I was a victim. You gents not only blew up my mail box, but you destroyed my humidor!!! Literally! And, I was briefed that there should be round two of assaults coming, so I have no phucking idea where I am going to put it all! 

Seriously though, I have not cried a lot in my life, but you boys drew a tear from me today! I am totally humbled by your gifts, or should I say full out attack! I am very grateful and thanks for the kind words about my military service. I salute you and thanks again gents--and a special shout out to Kevin (aka Baconstrips) because I am sure he had something to do with this complex coordinated bombing run.

Without further delay, here is the damage assessment, starting out with an over all shot of the crime scene and each individual item seized after the NUCLEAR blast!

Totally destroyed,

Leon :yield:


----------



## hawesg (Jun 9, 2012)

I'm glad you enjoyed them, they are well deserved. Lots of great stuff there fellow wambats, that ashtray is great, I recently got one from Santa.


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

Damn... nice destruction Wombats!!!


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Holy crap, that is the single greatest bomb i have ever seen!!

Wombats are CRAZYYYYY!!!! Enjoy !


----------



## hawesg (Jun 9, 2012)

The best part is there are another three coming, unless I counted wrong


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

I think you're counting right, Nice to see we managed to do some damage to you wish list Leon! Hope you have a Merry Christmas brother! And yeah, better get out there and reinforce your mailbox for the next round!


----------



## Trilobyte (Sep 17, 2011)

:thumb: That is just beautiful!!! Way to go Wombats.

Enjoy those excellent cigars.


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

HMMM It does seem to be a little light.... I guess USPS got a little lazy...


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

well, 
1. He happened to get passed over by the great and powerful Shuckin's and he is a noob so we HAD to get him.
2. He is on of our servicemen and that was our focus this month, giving back to the people who defend this great country of ours. 
3. He introduced Baconstrips to the wonderful world of cigars and without him there is no bacon and a world without bacon, well that just isn't a world at all. 

and just so you know...he isn't alone


----------



## BaconStrips (Jun 3, 2012)

Very well deserved Leon, but I had little to do with this...it was all Meatcake, I just follow orders. LOL

Enjoy those smokes buddy, thanks again for your 19 years of service.


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

Well, well well. Nice work kids! There's hope for you guys yet....


----------



## Phil from Chicago (May 6, 2012)

a Liga in every bomb!!! *tear rolls down my face... soo awesome


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Well played, opossums!


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

Desertlifter said:


> Well played, opossums!


Opossums????????????







I'm afraid you are confused sir...


----------



## Lrbergin (Jun 14, 2012)

Very nice gentlemen (used very loosely.) That is one hell of a good looking bomb.


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

EXCELLENT bomb! Those damn wombats do a pretty good job ("most" of the time). Kinda reminds me of another group. You guys are learnin though. Good job!

19 years? That's awesome Leon! I hit 18 at the end of January. Almost the end for ya, huh? Where are you at? It's always great to have another SM here on Puff. I salute you sir! :usa2:


----------



## Feldenak (Aug 15, 2012)

Great hit there Wombats.


----------



## Stradawhovious (Oct 17, 2012)

Damn fine hit!

WoW!


----------



## Merkonakis (Nov 10, 2012)

Holy cow! Of all the bombs I've watched land on Puff in my one month(or so) of being here, this has to be the one that's been most impressive to me. Great target, great smokes, and awesome generosity. Well done Wombats and kudos to you guys!!!!


----------



## ggcadc (Sep 29, 2012)

leon, Im glad you enjoyed this treat, you deserve it! happy holidays brother


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

An awesome hit! WTG!!!


----------



## Longer ash (Aug 11, 2011)

WTG Wombat's very nice hit indeed!!!


----------



## I Sue Debt Collectors (Aug 22, 2012)

Enjoy my friend!!


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

well coordinated, well executed, and a great target. military man and a Puff noob!


I do beleive the wombats are now a force to reckoned with....welcome to the major leagues boys, you've earned it!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Well, well..... well done, Meatwad Squad!!! Color the Ninja impressed!



sweater88 said:


> well coordinated, well executed, and a great target. military man and a Puff noob!
> 
> I do beleive the wombats are now a force to reckoned with....welcome to the major leagues boys, you've earned it!


Coming from Joe, that's high praise indeed!


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Well, well..... well done, Meatwad Squad!!!* Color the Ninja impressed*!
> 
> Coming from Joe, that's high praise indeed!


And coming from Derek, THAT is high praise! :thumb:


----------



## Mr.Cam (Jun 9, 2012)

Damn Leon, I know you and you got hit with all of your favorites. Congrats on the hit, well deserved.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Jaw dropping damn


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

sweater88 said:


> And coming from Derek, THAT is high praise! :thumb:


It's not over yet guys... a few didn't land yet.


----------



## xSentinelx (Aug 16, 2012)

Great bomb run fellas. Well deserved!


----------



## joshuarodger (Jun 20, 2012)

Hope you enjoy them , Leon. Thanks again for your many years of service to our country! :usa:


----------



## pavegunner69 (Jun 17, 2012)

Thanks bro......very nice operation!


----------



## pavegunner69 (Jun 17, 2012)

mjohnsoniii said:


> EXCELLENT bomb! Those damn wombats do a pretty good job ("most" of the time). Kinda reminds me of another group. You guys are learnin though. Good job!
> 
> 19 years? That's awesome Leon! I hit 18 at the end of January. Almost the end for ya, huh? Where are you at? It's always great to have another SM here on Puff. I salute you sir! :usa2:


Same to you......20 sneaks up on ya. I am in the DC area now, the last place I wanted to be, but has proven to be a goos networking opportunity.

Same to you brother, salute:usa2


----------



## pavegunner69 (Jun 17, 2012)

meatcake said:


> well,
> 1. He happened to get passed over by the great and powerful Shuckin's and he is a noob so we HAD to get him.
> 2. He is on of our servicemen and that was our focus this month, giving back to the people who defend this great country of ours.
> 3. He introduced Baconstrips to the wonderful world of cigars and without him there is no bacon and a world without bacon, well that just isn't a world at all.
> ...


Thanks again Meatcake.......BTW, I peed myself a little as I read your bomb note, to damn funny. You guys f*ckin rock. I don't think I have enough RG to bump everybody, so I hope the moderator gods look upon the Wombat crew and bump you all for a damn fine job!


----------



## J. Drew (Aug 30, 2012)

Good show Wombats! You are a very very generous crew.


----------



## pavegunner69 (Jun 17, 2012)

Assault #2 --- damn guys, I still am trying to recover from yesterday, but here is a secondary explosion. thanks guys, yall have crippled me. I have declared a state of national emergency and have requested humanitarian airlift to support the mass destruction! Nicely done.......as I am told, the raid is not over, time to try to re-enforce the mailbox, but really, whats the point...........ainkiller:


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

shootinmatt said:


> Opossums????????????
> View attachment 42039
> 
> I'm afraid you are confused sir...


Opossum.....wombat....long tailed planigale....all marsupials.

In your case marsupials with shipping labels, but marsupials nonetheless!


----------



## dmeguy (Jun 6, 2012)

Hope you enjoy everyone of them Leon, thank you for your service sir!


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

Wow, a well deserving target! Way to go, Rodents!


----------



## hawesg (Jun 9, 2012)

pavegunner69 said:


> View attachment 42052
> 
> 
> Assault #2 --- damn guys, I still am trying to recover from yesterday, but here is a secondary explosion. thanks guys, yall have crippled me. I have declared a state of national emergency and have requested humanitarian airlift to support the mass destruction! Nicely done.......as I am told, the raid is not over, time to try to re-enforce the mailbox, but really, whats the point...........ainkiller:


Nicely done Chris, from the way this is going, one of us should have sent a small cooler


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

Awesome bomb drop guys!!! It makes me almost want to come out of retirement and ask to join you guys. Almost!

Again fantastic job! You guys are great


----------



## hawesg (Jun 9, 2012)

cigargirlie said:


> Awesome bomb drop guys!!! It makes me almost want to come out of retirement and ask to join you guys. Almost!
> 
> Again fantastic job! You guys are great


Slowly but surely we'll win you over dear, when your ready you know where to find us.


----------



## HoserX (Aug 17, 2012)

A very well deserved target there Leon!!


----------



## Dark Rose (Jul 13, 2012)

Looking good! And tomorrow is another day...


----------



## buttstitches (Jun 3, 2012)

Leon, thank you for your service and I hope you enjoy :yo:


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

Whoa, the Wombats grew up fast. Well coordinated, excellent choice in target, and excellent selection of smokes. Awesome job guys!


----------



## pavegunner69 (Jun 17, 2012)

Assault #3 - again, damn guys thanks........now I have to figure out where to put these mofos! Again many thanks to the Wombat crew for making this old crusty military BOTL one happy CAT! I hope the Santa is extra special to you all. If any of you ever come through the DC area, beverages and smokes are on me.........take care bros!


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

How am I just now catching these threads?  I really am slacking these days. Well done gentlemen!!!
Enjoy the smokes Leon, and for God's sake quit giving wombats sugar!


----------



## smokin surfer (Jul 21, 2012)

Leon we are all lucky to have men like you among us. Wombats, respect!


----------

